# Cyclists - evil or not?



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

I say they are evil. And if you've driven in Boston and DC like I have, you know this especially. Even in regular towns.

Hey cyclists - 1. Those ridiculous, tiny lights on your bikes are barely noticable at night. 
2. Get on the flaming sidewalk, it's there for a reason and you're not that fast.
3. Actually follow the rules of the road and don't be a moron.
4. Stop popping out between parallel parked cars OUT OF NOWHERE.
5. GET OFF THE ROAD AND PUT THE BIKE AWAY, YOU'RE NOT LANCE ARMSTRONG.


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

I absolutely DESPISE most cyclists in SF. With all of the liberties they're given, they act like they own the roadways AND the sidewalks.


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

Haha. I am a cyclist, but not evil.

BTW, cycling is a right, not the other way around; cars are actually privileges (you need a license)


----------



## Necroline (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't mind them. I would probably be a cyclist myself if the roads here were more bike friendly.

Also, cycling is great exercise, so I kind of look up to them in a way.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I drive, walk & ride*

in the countryside and urbanly a lot

I'm not dead. I haven't caused accidents.

I never wore a helmet; the only one is in my trousers

I never press the stop-cars button. I wait for deeply congested traffic space. When pedestrians hit the button, I proceed by bike between vehicles wen they pause. I overtake slow cyclists and 4-wheeled disability buggies. I love it when supercars or motorbikes take over because they sound and smell so good. When we head towards each other, we swerve.

I thread through police, ambulance, Fire service during accident incident vehicles where vehicles can't fit, and pedestrians aren't allowed.

I swap between pavements and road where this is space for me. When not, I wait.

I notice a lot of riders rush past me when I'm walking. They do the same as me. Avoiding people. I avoid buses.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

They're OK. It kind of sucks because a lot of areas don't have actual bicycle paths and they have to try to do whatever they can to stay as safe as they can. Like where I live, if you want to ride a bike anywhere around here, you just have to ride on the side of the road. There's no accommodations for bikes at all.


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

WillYouStopDave said:


> They're OK. It kind of sucks because a lot of areas don't have actual bicycle paths and they have to try to do whatever they can to stay as safe as they can. Like where I live, if you want to ride a bike anywhere around here, you just have to ride on the side of the road. There's no accommodations for bikes at all.


Basically this. I don't ride my bike for transportation often, but it's basically because I'd get stressed sharing the road with cars. The public transportation here is ****, and people have a right to get from place to place even if they don't own a car.


----------



## ToeSnails (Jul 23, 2013)

I am a cyclist.
I've been in LA, seems to be a quite a few cyclist there. Roads dedicated to them, too!
In Baton Rouge, however, NO space for either cyclist or for people to walk on. It's silly.

In Denmark it's very nice to be a cyclist, though. Roads for cyclists almost everywhere - and I use those.

Also, cyclists are obviously superior to people driving cars.
They produce no emission AND get exercise, which in turn, reduces the costs of medical bills for the government. In this respect, people who drive cars are the douche bags, if I were to follow your logic.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I live in Boston and the bicyclists aren't bad here at all. I spent last summer in DC for an internship, and the bicyclists are FAR worse there. None of them follow the rules, most of them run red lights, and they think that they own the road. Also, I have noticed that if a cyclist is wearing that skin-tight Lance Armstrong-esque gear, they're much more likely to be that type of ****ty cyclist.

The worst is when a cyclist rides right in the middle of the road REALLY SLOWLY, holding up all of the traffic. USE THE BIKE PATH!!!


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

hoi.. cyclist here... and am not evil.. hehe
lol just got back from 10km hill climb..


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

I think they're just stupid. Roads are designed, spaced, and timed for cars. If people are obstinate enough to try to force a tiny 'vehicle' that is going to lose in every accident then they deserve what they get. No amount of 'share the road' nonsense is going to override common sense and basic physics.

By this I mostly mean the city, if we're talking a straight road out in the boonies that has wide shoulders where they aren't in the middle of it, then meh its fine, good exercise.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Toesnails said:


> Also, cyclists are obviously superior to people driving cars.
> They produce no emission AND get exercise, which in turn, reduces the costs of medical bills for the government. In this respect, people who drive cars are the douche bags, if I were to follow your logic.


Yeah except their slowness and safety risk forces dozens of cars around them to miss lights and add minutes to the commute that wouldn't have existed without them in the way, causing far MORE emissions and pollution.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Don't know about evil but alot of them act like idiots ride down the middle of the road at 2mph in groups of 5 or 6 or pull straight out in front of cars and trucks from a side road without even looking over the road to see if anything is coming I'm thinking they must have a deathwish or something I admire their courage brave cyclists I salute you........I am also thankfull everyday that they let me drive on their road cause from the info I've received cyclists own most of the roads...:nw


----------



## furament (Jul 27, 2013)

go get off your arce and pedal around for a week,with all the other inconiderate , privileged king of the road,swine. and then drive your car, you will see your qwestion in a diffrent light.


----------



## VinBZ (Nov 2, 2013)

Car drivers complain about cyclists on the road, pedestrians complain about cyclists on the sidewalk. Bike lanes really need to be more universal. 

I don't buy this idea of most cyclists being arrogant and unaware of the rules. Cyclists HAVE to be more aware than anyone else because they're ones at risk of being killed by impatient and reckless drivers.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

VinBZ said:


> Car drivers complain about cyclists on the road, pedestrians complain about cyclists on the sidewalk. Bike lanes really need to be more universal.
> 
> I don't buy this idea of most cyclists being arrogant and unaware of the rules. Cyclists HAVE to be more aware than anyone else because they're ones at risk of being killed by impatient and reckless drivers.


The bald reality is bicycles don't belong on a street that was designed for cars. All of the drivers AND cyclists frustrations stem from that very basic fact. The more populated the area the more likely cyclists are to get injured or cause major damage to others because THEY ARE IN THE WAY.


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

I live about thirty miles outside of a major city and I often see bicyclist herds on the weekend 40- 60 in a pack no way to get around them. I often find this frustrating. Single or a couple of riders don't bother me much.

I ride but only on trails.


----------



## HollaFlower (Jan 24, 2014)

Toronto, I just don't get it. There's a lot of cyclist support here and well, a lot of them. I feel like the bike lanes are insanely small and most of them will abuse every advantage they have. I see them running red lights, going from road to crossings to road again. And it's like the only way you can get past the fear barrier of cycling on the road is to be so self indulged in your own rights but even that alone causes fear to the drivers. And the roads and traffic in this city are already terrible, the bike lanes on the road are absolutely not contributing to flow of traffic in a congested city like this. There should be bike routes built apart from the roads, or at least let them use the sidewalk. Build a double sidewalk etc. The city looks at other less populated cities with good rules in effect and tries to copy that. It's not working. lol


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

I am a cyclist and therefore eat babies and small animals alive.

But seriously, I make sure I don't weave in and out of traffic even with parallel parked cars, I signal when I turn, obey traffic lights (unless the light refuses to turn), and always stop at stop signs when there are cars around.


----------



## DanTheOutlaw (May 29, 2014)

I HATE CYCLISTS but here in the UK they get fined if they're not on the road...

Pain in the ***.


----------



## kerrym (Sep 22, 2012)

There were several times I was almost run over by cyclists in NYC as I crossed the street because they always seem to ignore the red light and then they curse me out even though I have the right of way. The crazy cab drivers are no longer the ones pedestrians need to watch out for, it's now all these ******* bikers.


----------



## anxious87 (Oct 6, 2013)

I enjoy cycling and think it should be promoted more. I currently don't enjoy cycling with the motorists for a few reasons:
1. They smell (worse than cyclists)
2. They're loud
3. They're as reckless as anyone, but can do more damage with their vehicle


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

anxious87 said:


> I enjoy cycling and think it should be promoted more. I currently don't enjoy cycling with the motorists for a few reasons:
> 1. They smell (worse than cyclists)
> 2. They're loud
> 3. They're as reckless as anyone, but can do more damage with their vehicle


I respect cyclists on the principle of exercise and less co2 etc and I used to cycle alot myself, but for alot of people there work involves needing them to drive and be on a deadline so that they can keep there job and have money to feed there families its not that they hate cyclists for the most part anyway, I don't but in my experience cyclists need to observe the rules of the road better


----------



## Gavroche (Jan 12, 2013)

I call them, the Cycleazzi, and I'm not fond of their presence on the roads.


----------



## SvanThorXx (Jun 27, 2014)

I hate bicyclists. I've nearly run over one on purpose just to get them out of the street.


----------



## anxious87 (Oct 6, 2013)

blue2 said:


> I respect cyclists on the principle of exercise and less co2 etc and I used to cycle alot myself, but for alot of people there work involves needing them to drive and be on a deadline so that they can keep there job and have money to feed there families its not that they hate cyclists for the most part anyway, I don't but in my experience cyclists need to observe the rules of the road better


I hear you. It can be disrupting. Around here, cyclists seem to flow with the traffic and observe the same rules as cars or pedestrians. I see it works differently in the city for all forms of transportation.

Some roads are designed to be shared with cyclists, and for some, a bicycle may be their only form of transportation. I choose not to ride on the road for a few reasons, but one being that I don't trust motorists are paying enough attention or even care. The same could be said for non motorists to a degree. There seems to be a lot of carelessness and rudeness on the road in some areas, like it's accepted.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Have to say, from a car point-of-view, cyclists are irritating as all f***. My reaction to them is generally somewhere along the lines of *"Get the f*** off the f***ing road, you stupid f***ing prick!!!"* _(What is it about being in a car that generates so much hate?)_

Looking at it from off the streets, though: The cyclists are doing it right... It's the people who rely so much on their clunky, oversized, gas-guzzling, metal death machines who are doing it wrong...

Cyclists may get a lot of flack, but they're not "the evil ones" on the roads...

Unless one needs to do some serious, long-distance traveling, a car would ideally remain parked...


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

This thread, like so many others on SAS, deserve the creation of a "Troll Seal of Approval" badge for their express purpose of generating divisive content. Perhaps I need to visit the recent spate if anti Israel threads next.


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

knightofdespair said:


> Roads are designed, spaced, and timed for cars. If people are obstinate enough to try to force a tiny 'vehicle' that is going to lose in every accident then they deserve what they get. No amount of 'share the road' nonsense is going to override common sense and basic physics.
> 
> By this I mostly mean the city, if we're talking a straight road out in the boonies that has wide shoulders where they aren't in the middle of it, then meh its fine, good exercise.


I think a lot of people gloss over most of this as well, especially when it comes to urban/metropolitan areas with congested roadways made for larger vehicles. To me, when a lot of people talk about it, it comes off as a sort of caving in to increasingly faddish, mainstream thoughts on less emissions and all. That's great and obviously desirable, sure, but those opinions are almost never accompanied by realistic solutions.

It's like trying to fit square pegs in round holes. Changing infrastructure to cater to cyclists isn't very practical in most cases as such, so you end up with dangerous solutions like tiny bike lanes in urban areas.


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

I don't get those little tiny bike lanes. I saw them everywhere in Boston with tons of cyclists. One **** up, and the cyclists falls into the road and gets run over. 

I hate cars too - not because of any environmental stuff I frankly couldn't care less about - simply because of the price of gas and the seemingly weekly repair they need. I once seriously thought my old repair shop was sabotaging parts of my car so I'd have to keep bringing the piece of **** in and giving them more money. I'd have one problem fixed, and then soon after another one creeped up. Time and time again. Once I stopped going to that stop the car ran more consistently.

If I lived in DC itself, I'd never own a car. Never. It'd be walking and using metro everywhere.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I like that my City has long bike paths that go anywhere you'd want to go. You're not even riding in traffic most of the time and when you are, you have a large bike path beside cars. It's well done. There's less of them closer to downtown high traffic, which is where worst accidents can happen. Downtown people have serious road rage too haha.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

I mainly mountain bike at dusk; the light on my bike is equivalent to, if not brighter than a car's high beam. 

Road biking isn't really my thing, but I respect road bikers and happily share the road with them while driving, so long as they are following the local traffic laws and using the cities bike lanes wherever possible! :eyes


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I've never ridden on the road until I recently got a job and have to bike there. I ride a late 1970/early 1980's road bike and since the tires are thin, it's way too uncomfortable to ride on the side walk.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

MindOverMood said:


> ...it's way too uncomfortable to ride on the side walk.


Isn't it illegal to bike on the sidewalk anyway? I think it's a bylaw here in my city, at least.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I hate cars more. So many do not stop for pedestrians when making turns. I swear one day I'm going to throw a rock at cars that don't stop.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

komorikun said:


> I hate cars more. So many do not stop for pedestrians when making turns. I swear one day I'm going to throw a rock at cars that don't stop.


Were you the one who wanted to clothesline some cyclists as they rode by you while you were standing at an intersection waiting to cross?

Or maybe that was me. I don't recall for sure.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> Were you the one who wanted to clothesline some cyclists as they rode by you while you were standing at an intersection waiting to cross?
> 
> Or maybe that was me. I don't recall for sure.


Yes, that was me but that's pretty rare to run into critical mass.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

I hate cyclists who ride in the middle of the street when there's a sidewalk.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

They're annoying when they speed across on ramps when you're trying to get on the freeway or when they ride across the street, jaywalking style.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

prettyful said:


> I hate cyclists who ride in the middle of the street when there's a sidewalk.


They are supposed to go on the street, not the sidewalk.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Share the road is the dumbest traffic law there is. They intentionally block traffic so everyone can see how "hip and cool" they are for thinking they are saving the environment. All they do is make people who have jobs late for work.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Cyclists and horse riders who stay in the middle of the road are the bane of my life lol. 
That's the only issue I have with cyclists anyway. Although I nearly got run down while walking on the pavement the other week by a fairly mature cyclist hurtling round the corner. (He probably thought there was nobody walking there since not many people walk there but he still shouldn't have been on the pavement). They can be annoying in the local dog trail as well by hogging the whole path and tutting if they have to stop for someone.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

so you are having problem with those who care about the environment after you dump all over it?


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Get off the main roads d*** heads , use side streets or paths not main roads in peak hours . 
Idiots and not truck routes either in fact just **** off all together . Menaces .


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

No not at all. Most stay away from traffic anyway.

The drivers are worse. if I had a penny for every **** head who honked at me to jump scare or sped right in front of me while i'm crossing the middle of the street i'd be pretty damn rich.


----------



## Arkiasis (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

The anti-cyclist attitudes I read from some people is selfish and disgusting. But it doesn't surprise me as most people on this site are from America or other English-speaking countries, which have the most anti-cyclist attitudes. 

What if that cyclist was your family member or friend? You wouldn't want someone recklessly driving past them, deliberately intimidating or scaring them, potentially causing them fatal or serious injury. The fact of the matter is, a cyclist has just as much right as a car driver, motorcyclist or pedestrian to use the road. Get used to it and deal with it. If a cyclist causes you so much stress and anxiety then maybe you shouldn't be driving.

Yes I say all this as someone who restarted cycling a couple years ago, after not having done it since I was a kid. I don't ride on busy or main roads simply because of my desire to avoid excessive risk. I know it only takes one idiot thinking they own the road to potentially seriously injure or kill me, and I'm not willing to take that risk. That's why I stick to quieter streets or off-road paths.

You don't have this same level of aggression between cyclists and car drivers in European countries because they actually understand that cyclists are a good thing for cities. It reduces congestion, emissions and health and repair costs, as well as saving society money by not having to continually build more and wider roads, which eventually get clogged by traffic anyway. People complain about traffic and cyclists adding to that, when the fact is car drivers are the cause of traffic!

More cyclists and better cycling infrastructure is ultimately better for everyone, including car drivers. So stop it with the selfish, borderline sociopath attitudes, and think of others before you decide to bully or intimidate a cyclist with your two tonne car. You wouldn't want to be treated like that if it were you on the bike, so don't do it to others.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

chaosherz said:


> You don't have this same level of aggression between cyclists and car drivers in European countries because they actually understand that cyclists are a good thing for cities.


Around here all they do is slow everyone else down and cause thousands of other people to go slower, vastly INCREASING emissions.


----------



## therealbleach (Jan 11, 2013)

you get what you deserve living in some gross city like Boston or san frNcisco.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm a cyclist, and you shouldn't be jealous that someone is healthier and fitter than you, getting fresh air instead of trapped in a metal box :b


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

In a Lonely Place said:


> Enjoy the exhaust fumes, my metal box filters all that nasty **** out. :lol


Enjoy your traffic jams and frustration Marcus :b


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

knightofdespair said:


> Around here all they do is slow everyone else down and cause thousands of other people to go slower, vastly INCREASING emissions.


You need to look at the big picture. You are exaggerating the amount of time car drivers would lose behind a cyclist, and the so-called extra emissions that would create. In urban conditions, the average vehicle emits something like 150-300g of CO2 per km driven. Driving a bit slower, for a few seconds as you would behind a cyclist in some cases would have negligible impact on that level.

What has an impact on emmissions is the overall number of cars on the road. Obviously the less cars there are on the road, the less emissions there are. So that one cyclist, by not driving for one average journey of about 15km (half an hr for a car in a city), that saves 2.25-4.5kg of CO2. Imagine multiplying that by even a few hundred journeys every day. All that saving would vastly outweigh any extra emissions caused by drivers having to go a little bit slower for a few seconds to get around a cyclist.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

chaosherz said:


> You need to look at the big picture. You are exaggerating the amount of time car drivers would lose behind a cyclist, and the so-called extra emissions that would create. In urban conditions, the average vehicle emits something like 150-300g of CO2 per km driven. Driving a bit slower, for a few seconds as you would behind a cyclist in some cases would have negligible impact on that level.
> 
> What has an impact on emmissions is the overall number of cars on the road. Obviously the less cars there are on the road, the less emissions there are. So that one cyclist, by not driving for one average journey of about 15km (half an hr for a car in a city), that saves 2.25-4.5kg of CO2. Imagine multiplying that by even a few hundred journeys every day. All that saving would vastly outweigh any extra emissions caused by drivers having to go a little bit slower for a few seconds to get around a cyclist.


Yeah except around here there is a stoplight every quarter mile, so its not a couple seconds, they cause a massive delay in hundreds of cars that can't get around them and then they end up stuck at the light, which further congests dozens more behind them as well.


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

chaosherz said:


> More cyclists and *better cycling infrastructure* is ultimately better for everyone, including car drivers.


Which would be done how, exactly? (Especially in urban/metropolitan roadways made for cars.) Cyclists love to say this, but almost never offer actual ideas or solutions.


----------



## therealbleach (Jan 11, 2013)

I don't care about this global warming stuff but it is a fact that 90% of anti-cyclists are fat or skinnyfat and jealous of our hot ripped bodies.


----------



## ToeSnails (Jul 23, 2013)

Jammer25 said:


> Which would be done how, exactly? (Especially in urban/metropolitan roadways made for cars.) Cyclists love to say this, but almost never offer actual ideas or solutions.


Denmark.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I ride my bike and I try to avoid traffic - I ride on sidewalks and in bike lanes. 
Leave me alone!


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

ToeSnails said:


> Denmark.


Except scaling infrastructure doesn't work that way. The US has many more times the urban and metropolitan areas than Denmark. Not to mention that you have an overwhelming cycling culture there to make the administrative process easier, whereas the US is a decidedly automotive society.

If I remember correctly, bike lots are a problem especially in bigger cities. Legal liability is also still heavily biased towards drivers when it comes to accidents between cars and cyclists. Point is, there are still problems even in heavy cycling countries.

It's misguided to think that what works in one country would work in another. A lot of what Denmark does in terms of cycling is good, yes, but it isn't particularly poignant to throw an unqualified statement out there when discussing the US. It's a good starting point, though.


----------



## redblurr (Oct 26, 2013)

Stay away from the main road! Use the side walk or pike path. You f***ers are slowing the traffic.


----------



## ToeSnails (Jul 23, 2013)

Jammer25 said:


> Except scaling infrastructure doesn't work that way. The US has many more times the urban and metropolitan areas than Denmark. Not to mention that you have an overwhelming cycling culture there to make the administrative process easier, whereas the US is a decidedly automotive society.
> 
> If I remember correctly, bike lots are a problem especially in bigger cities. Legal liability is also still heavily biased towards drivers when it comes to accidents between cars and cyclists. Point is, there are still problems even in heavy cycling countries.
> 
> It's misguided to think that what works in one country would work in another. A lot of what Denmark does in terms of cycling is good, yes, but it isn't particularly poignant to throw an unqualified statement out there when discussing the US. It's a good starting point, though.


1st column:
You're right, it's not scaleable, now. In urban areas, the focus in US is already on transportation by cars and public transportation. That's what Denmark did differently: The infrastructural decisions themselves are allowing us to have a healthy "cycling culture", which the US doesn't. So no, it's not scaleable anymore. You'd have to remake roads, which isn't cost-efficient. However, on the rebuild or the making of new roads, this infrastructural design could be considered, and furthering a healthy cycling culture as a long term investment.

2nd column:
Problems with criminalty are everywhere: In countries with many cyclists, the criminals steal bikes - this is what I assume you mean by "bike lots". That's unfortunate, I agree. But, if there were no bikes, the same criminals would be stealing cars, I would imagine.


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

ToeSnails said:


> However, on the rebuild or the making of new roads, this infrastructural design could be considered, and furthering a healthy cycling culture as a long term investment.


Perhaps. Would entail more maintenance and different oversight and law enforcement procedures, so those considerations would have to be adopted by administration as well.



> 2nd column:
> Problems with criminalty are everywhere: In countries with many cyclists, the criminals steal bikes - this is what I assume you mean by "bike lots". That's unfortunate, I agree. But, if there were no bikes, the same criminals would be stealing cars, I would imagine.


Bike lots as in where cyclists can park their bikes. I read that in Denmark they make decent space for them in many cities. I don't think the same would be done in the US at all.


----------



## ToeSnails (Jul 23, 2013)

Jammer25 said:


> Bike lots as in where cyclists can park their bikes. I read that in Denmark they make decent space for them in many cities. I don't think the same would be done in the US at all.


You say "would" not be done. However, it could.
If the demand is high enough, there will be built special bike lots in highly demanded areas (around public transportation spots, etc).


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> Isn't it illegal to bike on the sidewalk anyway? I think it's a bylaw here in my city, at least.


I have no clue, but I've done ever since I could remember.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

http://www.citylab.com/commute/2014...-haters-are-a-sign-of-cycling-success/374275/

One of the comments was funny:



> do not ride bikes.
> 
> bow down before your corporate oil overlords and empty your wallet unto them.
> 
> ...


----------



## ToeSnails (Jul 23, 2013)

komorikun said:


> http://www.citylab.com/commute/2014...-haters-are-a-sign-of-cycling-success/374275/
> 
> One of the comments was funny:


Very nice link 

"In the more severe case, Washington Post columnist Courtland Milloy made the seemingly sociopathic suggestion that drivers annoyed by cyclists should consider hitting them and paying the $500 fine."

I wonder if OP would agree..


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

In a Lonely Place said:


> Thanks Donnie
> 
> I always try to keep tight to the kerb while in traffic jams so cyclists have to dismount and use the path to get around me.


:b Well that's why I always overtake on the right, as is advised anyway. You do see lots of people crawling painstakingly up the inside though.


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

I can't even describe how much I dislike cyclists.


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker (Jul 22, 2014)

I don't mind them but I find it irritating when they ride RIGHT on the fricking road, especially when it's a busy street. Why can't they ride on the back side streets where it's quieter and safter? I don't get it.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Wow I did not expect so much hatred toward cyclists.

People on the sidewalks get mad when you bike on sidewalks.
Drivers get mad when you bike on the roads.

It's a lose-lose situation, other than to stop biking, despite biking being probably the most energy efficient way of transportation in existence, and not counting its health benefits and convenience of not having to drive around aimlessly for parking.

Well I suppose hating cyclists is better than hating minorities or gay people. If it makes society more peaceful if everyone unites in cyclist hate, then I suppose it's not entirely a bad thing.


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

If the consequences of people hating cyclists weren't so serious (i.e. seriously injuring or killing people), it would almost be funny how much people can get riled up about cyclists. Like seriously, you HATE a group of people so much just because of their choice of transport?

It seems as long as you try to assault, intimidate or kill someone with your car it is OK. It's OK because "He was in my way/slowing me down/shouldn't be riding there etc." Yet if you tried to do the same to someone with a gun, knife, or any other weapon, that would be taken much more seriously. It's like as long as you are in a car, you have a get out of jail free card.

Governments at all levels spend BILLIONS and BILLIONS of dollars each year on road maintenance and improvements. That is money that could be better spent elsewhere. People are addicted to driving like it is a drug. They know it is bad for them in every way (creating congestion, lost time, more deaths and injuries, worse overall health and air pollution) yet they continue to do it, because the alternative is 'too hard'. Why is money spent on roads called "investment" but money spent on public transport or cycling is a "wasteful subsidy"?

I have studied transport planning, but you don't need to have studied it to know that building more and more roads and encouraging car dependency is just a negative cycle. You cannot build your way out of congestion. Building more roads simply encourages people to drive more. It induces further demand so that any improvements to capacity or travel times are quickly eaten up by more vehicles. And so then people complain about congestion and the cycle continues! Encouraging public transport, cycling and walking is the ONLY way to address urban congestion.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

yourfavestoner said:


> I say they are evil. And if you've driven in Boston and DC like I have, you know this especially. Even in regular towns.
> 
> Hey cyclists - 1. Those ridiculous, tiny lights on your bikes are barely noticable at night.


There are laws regarding riding a bicycle at night, a light of sufficient lumens is required.



> 2. Get on the flaming sidewalk, it's there for a reason and you're not that fast.


The sidewalks are for walking pedestrians, while it is legal for bicycles to ride on the sidewalks to ride on sidewalks in some places, it can be extremely dangerous for motorists and pedestrians alike. Further, it's illegal on busy sidewalks with lots of pedestrian traffic.



> 3. Actually follow the rules of the road and don't be a moron.


Cyclists are required to follow road rules. Drivers are too, and some of them don't.



> 4. Stop popping out between parallel parked cars OUT OF NOWHERE.


People that do this are pretty dumb.



> 5. GET OFF THE ROAD AND PUT THE BIKE AWAY, YOU'RE NOT LANCE ARMSTRONG.


No, my bicycle is my form of transportation. It's much, much faster than walking and a very good way to get to and from places in town.

---

Based on my experiences, some people are courteous and some people are total *******s looking to mow you down.

You don't own the road, it's there for people to share. Driving is a privilege and not a right and your not entitled to having everything your way on the road. The state of cycling in America is abysmal too. There's nowhere else for us to ride. The sidewalks are for pedestrians, the roads are for cars.

So the **** am I supposed to do?

Don't whine to me about how you can't go super duper fast in your metal contraption. If you don't want to be late for work maybe you should leave earlier to account for road traffic. I have a job to get to as well and it's annoying to have to pay attention constantly to cars that are aggressively trying to run me off the road because they're impatient little ****s that care so much about shaving off a few seconds of driving that they would actually try to cause bodily injury or death to another person.

But you don't really have to worry about that.

I work hard to maintain a high level of fitness, I don't need a car because of it. I can bike or run to wherever I need to go. A bicycle is a far cheaper and economical mode of transportation. I shouldn't have to cater to lazy, unfit people who can't do the same.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

vicente said:


> despite biking being probably the most energy efficient way of transportation in existence


For one guy, and a pain in the *** for the 99 others that are stuck behind him.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

NYC cyclists are the worst. It's always the drivers or pedestrian's fault according to them......


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

Sacrieur said:


> *There are laws regarding riding a bicycle at night, a light of sufficient lumens is required.*
> 
> The sidewalks are for walking pedestrians, while it is legal for bicycles to ride on the sidewalks to ride on sidewalks in some places, it can be extremely dangerous for motorists and pedestrians alike. Further, it's illegal on busy sidewalks with lots of pedestrian traffic.
> 
> ...


Then I know a bunch of people in my area violating the law. That or (can't believe I'm writing this) the law is insufficient.

Ah, I see you aren't from the States. I don't know if we even have such laws. Oh who am I kidding, there's no doubt we do. But they're certainly violated with a high degree of frequency. I can also say cyclists are on the sidewalks all the time in DC. Don't think it's illegal.

I'm in good shape. Not everyone that doesn't ride a bike isn't fit. But yeah, America is a really fat***** country.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

yourfavestoner said:


> Then I know a bunch of people in my area violating the law. That or (can't believe I'm writing this) the law is insufficient.


I'm sure the police just have better things to do.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't mind them, as long as they follow the f***ing rules. But, they rarely do, at least where I used to live. I remember, they were constantly slowing traffic in the town I lived in, turning in front of you without warning, wearing headphones and hoods, so they couldn't hear or see anything. The thing is, there's such a huge bicycle "culture" there that they get away with everything too and drivers and occasionally people who walk just need to live with it and get out of their way.


----------



## furament (Jul 27, 2013)

redblurr said:


> Stay away from the main road! Use the side walk or pike path. You f***ers are slowing the traffic.


so are skool zones and your children!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am a bicyclist every so often.
We have a lanes on main roads. In the center of my town, drivers have to share the right lane with bicyclists.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I rode my bike on the sidewalk once and got yelled at. I guess there's no road for bikes.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

No. 

I think they have some guts or a bit of insanity to go into traffic though. No matter who will not follow the traffic rules, someone might get killed. Certainly not the one in the car.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

sad vlad said:


> No.
> 
> I think they have some guts or a bit of insanity to go into traffic though. No matter who will not follow the traffic rules, someone might get killed. Certainly not the one in the car.


Its more a design flaw, there really is no safe place for them to ride on most established city streets, and when they force themselves on the roads anyway it makes it unsafe for everybody involved. As a non-biker I'd rather not hit one or be slowed down every day because of them, and as bikers it isn't that great for them to be puffing along in a sea of exhaust and stopping every quarter mile either.

City streets are no place for bikes.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

knightofdespair said:


> City streets are no place for bikes.


Yeah, we should ban cars.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't think they're evil. But they sure do annoy the **** out of me

I dunno how many times I have to let them go, but they're on a god damn bike so it takes forever


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

I find putting your life in other peoples hands an absurd amount a little obnoxious


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

knightofdespair said:


> Its more a design flaw, there really is no safe place for them to ride on most established city streets, and when they force themselves on the roads anyway it makes it unsafe for everybody involved. As a non-biker I'd rather not hit one or be slowed down every day because of them, and as bikers it isn't that great for them to be puffing along in a sea of exhaust and stopping every quarter mile either.
> 
> City streets are no place for bikes.


Maybe it would be better to have more cycle paths(is that the correct term?) on the sidewalks or one side of the road. That way they would either not enter traffic at all or they would have their own area of the road to stay on(but this last one seems worse than the sidewalks).

The problem here is that cycle paths are far too few and people are parking their cars all over them. So there is a new law saying you will get a fine if you get out of that path, but on the other hand, the cars parked there are making it impossible not to get a fine(unless you are into extreme biking and can go all over them. :lol)

I don't know how those in Amsterdam and other cities with many bikers are handling this. Maybe they have a smarter way. Can someone from there enlighten us? I think more people should be biking cause it is far healthier than just standing in a car. Of course, on short distances or just for a bit of sport in the spare time.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

hmmm.. "them" , "they"?... I don't like people talking of us like that.. hehe

I like cycling... but is true, a lot of people who go cycling don't take care of themselves.. they ride the main roads and heaviest traffic...one yard in the lane... soooo careless of their own safety (facepalm)... then there's some male cyclist who take whole car lane, making mini traffic jam... and some even listen to musikk while on bike.. totally not hearing any surrounding sounds... I guess it falls down to the person's character... and people like that throw bad image of cycling in general..

I try not to be "evil"...


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

komorikun said:


> Yeah, we should ban cars.


So shut down every major city with the thousands of people driving to work or shop and force them all to sit on a hatchet and pedal furiously those 15 miles to get there? What could go wrong?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

knightofdespair said:


> So shut down every major city with the thousands of people driving to work or shop and force them all to sit on a hatchet and pedal furiously those 15 miles to get there? What could go wrong?


Might become too skinny? I'd allow buses and big trucks (for transporting stuff).


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

I used to be a daily rider but even then I hated cyclists that didn't follow the laws.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Might become too skinny? I'd allow buses and big trucks (for transporting stuff).


 I'd agree- but large vehicles should have to go around town/city centres, to keep everyone safe. Emergency vehicles and public transport allowed.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah, I hate how long it takes to bypass a cyclist on the road. It's the same as a rabbit hopping across your path though, all you can do is swerve or wait until it gets out of the way.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

I am not evil...

I hate inconsiderate drivers more, drivers who don't care about pedestrians or don't bother to look both ways when they come to a crosswalk. It's sad that I actually have to thank people for following simple traffic laws.


----------



## KariKamiya (Feb 7, 2011)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Share the road is the dumbest traffic law there is. They intentionally block traffic so everyone can see how "hip and cool" they are for thinking they are saving the environment. All they do is make people who have jobs late for work.


I have a job, but no car. My town also has no sidewalks. Car ownership isn't a requirement, and if it were I wouldn't be able to afford one anyway.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

I hate them they are evil I dont mind them when they are in their bike lane but when that sit in front of me to turn right and I have to drive slow behind them that really ****ts me off


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

If the cyclists are in front of me, impeding traffic flow, not following road rules, or otherwise getting in my way when driving then they are evil. Otherwise I don't mind them.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

They aren't nearly as bad as most motorists I find and I also find that the people who get frustrated by them lack basic patience. Waiting a few seconds to find a safe spot to pass isn't going to ruin you day, take a chill pill. Of course like anything there are those who make it difficult for everyone, but at least here it's very much a minority of cyclists.

Now a law here where you must give 1.5m (5ft) clearance to a cyclist when passing them which I think is fair enough. They are brave, I'll give them that.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I had a pretty frustrating encounter with a cyclist today. As I crossed the street, literally blended into the crowd of a dozen, this cyclist from a distance commands "Ex-"

...I stop to give some space to this cyclist, who already refuses to brake in front of an ongoing pedestrian traffic...

"-CUSE ME," he yells as he glares at me from his high horse condescendingly. Out of the all the people crossing the street, he singles me out, someone who has already stopped to let this rude man through.

I haven't had any encounters with cyclists prior to this, but if most cyclists have this kind of entitled attitude then I think I've found something new to loathe.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I despise cyclists when I'm not one myself. My bike is out of order at the moment, so I currently despise cyclists.


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

waerdd said:


> I had a pretty frustrating encounter with a cyclist today. As I crossed the street, literally blended into the crowd of a dozen, this cyclist from a distance commands "Ex-"
> 
> ...I stop to give some space to this cyclist, who already refuses to brake in front of an ongoing pedestrian traffic...
> 
> ...


Guys like that give cyclists a bad name. What was the situation? If the pedestrians had the walk signal then he should have stopped, but - if what is usually the case - people just step out in front of the cyclist because they think he/she should slow down, then the pedestrians are in the wrong. Yes a bike is probably not going to kill or seriously injure you like a car would, but it is still a vehicle, so if it has right of way, you as a pedestrian should stop and give way. Too often people think "oh it's just a bike, I can go" when the reality is, that is illegal and dangerous for both of you.

All that is needed is common courtesy and for everyone to respect one another, follow the road rules, and we should all be able to live with one another. But clearly there are entitled idiots anywhere, regardless of your choice of transport.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm a cyclist and I'm evil.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

chaosherz said:


> Guys like that give cyclists a bad name. What was the situation? If the pedestrians had the walk signal then he should have stopped, but - if what is usually the case - people just step out in front of the cyclist because they think he/she should slow down, then the pedestrians are in the wrong. Yes a bike is probably not going to kill or seriously injure you like a car would, but it is still a vehicle, so if it has right of way, you as a pedestrian should stop and give way. Too often people think "oh it's just a bike, I can go" when the reality is, that is illegal and dangerous for both of you.
> 
> All that is needed is common courtesy and for everyone to respect one another, follow the road rules, and we should all be able to live with one another. But clearly there are entitled idiots anywhere, regardless of your choice of transport.


There was no hand signal but I can assure you the signal was blinking red. I'm not sure if the cyclist even noticed from his angle. Regardless I already stopped for the cyclist but he seemed to have taken his frustration of the pedestrians who had already crossed out on me. That's what annoys me, being used as a scapegoat.


----------

